# Does your Malt(s) limit your travel?



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Some may remember me saying that my brother travels abroad for work. He actually lives in the country where he is working for months turning into years at the time. For example: he has been in Wales for the last 2 yrs but he comes back and forth every so often. He might be gone for 5-6 months, then home for 2 months, then away again 3 months, etc. He has been to so many great places......Venezuala, France, Wales, Egypt, Spain, Ireland, Scotland. Some jobs only take 2-3 months and then he doesn't go back. I said all of this to say.....I could visit anytime he is abroad but having Sassy limits me. Well it isn't her fault but first of all I don't have anyone whom I would trust to watch her for 2-3 weeks, and secondly I don't think I could ever leave her for more than 4-5 days. Dede has invited me to Australia and Tasmania many times but it is the same thing. I would have to leave Sassy and I just can't bring myself to do that. I feel like when we decided to get Sassy we made a committment and as long as we have her she has to be considered. 

Anyone else feel this way? I would not take anything for my experience of being owned by my Sassy girl. She is truly my once in a lifetime little girl.

Mommy I speak de international language....see.....kissy, kissy, kissy. ~Sassy


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat, hubby and I are like that as well. The last time we were away...was um our Honeymoon...LOL....that will be 20 years in October...LOL.
I just can't do it. I had to go to San Diego for a week for work and Daddy stayed with Kara....I cried every day...reported to work back on Monday, and told them I can never ever ever travel AGAIN. LOL

I see no harm in it at all...for those who do travel...and I support them and want them to enjoy themselves completely.

Hubby and I have no skin children....so we could go to the moon and back (sometimes he even offers that one way trip for me ...hmmmmm  ), but in truth....I just love being home with the babies and living through others....

So keep those travel pics coming.....I enjoy them immensely...and get no jet lag from them 

We did take Kara with us to the Four Seasons in Philly, which was the nicest experience I think we may have ever had since our honeymoon. She was the little priciness of the hotel. They even have pet sitting services...but hubby and I didn't go for that either...we got massages at different times...LOL

Great question Pat....


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, I take into account where I go and how long I'm gone. I never leave Biscuit home alone more than 4 hours and I take him wherever I can. I recently signed up to take a class in another State though and can't take him so I left him last Friday at a Doggie Day Care recommended by an article in our local newspaper. I have mixed feelings about it. The place is sort of messy but then I tell myself, of course it is, the dogs are running around in separate fenced in areas. Those who are sociable run around together, the little ones are separate from the bigger ones. The only bad thing that happened was right after I left, she said as people arrived with their pets all the dogs already there sort of mingled up by the gate. Biscuit got his nose on an electric fence and ran and hid. To her credit, she got him and held him for a while till he calmed down but when I went to visit before I left him she mentioned that little dogs don't do well with electric fences and she was worried while I was there visiting about him touching it. It seems as if she should have put him in a different place when he went to stay since she knew he wasn't familiar with such stuff. I'm leaving him there when I take the 2 day trip but wouldn't leave him any longer than that. I'm driving him to Michigan (from SC) in August while I go on a 2 week trip with some friends. The only people I "SORT OF" trust him with is my son and his family. I'm going a week early to let him get used to their routine before I leave.

I once left him at the vet's doggie kennel and when I picked him up a week later he was so stress he acted like he didn't know me at all. It was half a day back home before he acted normal, I'll never do that to him again. I think they put him in a cage and ignored him all week. Maybe if he had a brother or sister to stay with him he would do better.

Hate that I'm so glued to this doggie but that's the way it is.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

The dogs probably contributed to our purchase of a 5th wheel travel trailer. When at all possible, they go with us as we travel but we do leave them for cruises & such where they just can't go. I do hate to leave them & I know they don't enjoy it either.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda comes most everywhere as he is a service dog. If it is a family holiday, both dogs come. Hubby and I make a point to do a trip with just us every year. I have a very trusted petsitter whom the boys LOVE. It sucks being away from them, but I think its a healthy thing for us to do.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Pat,I can't even leave my fluffs for more than a few hrs,so I think you're doing very well to be able to leave Sassy for 4 or 5 days.In fact,I envy you. I have no real desire to travel abroad,but sometimes I do yearn just to take a short vacation to the beach or mountains. We use to do that a couple of times a yr. After Boo came, it got harder,but we still managed & took him along too.Then came Hannah & it got complicated.We bought a motorhome,& tried the camping thing,but that turned out to be more work than play for me,so it got sold after 2 seasons. I asked myself,which gives me more joy & pleasure,my fluffs or the freedom to travel. My answer of course,is my fluffs.I've accepted my non-traveling life & am content. I remember thinking to myself before I got either of the fluffs,that I could always use boarding services when we go on vacation.Shows how much I knew then  .It's too bad we can't just pack our bags & take our fluffs & hop on a plane to anywhere our hearts desire & do all the things we wish to do & see all the sites w/fluffs,that would be the perfect world. I'm glad I don't have anyone to intice me to travel Pat, I can understand how much you'd love to take those trips,especially to visit with Dede.Hope you can work that one out.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

When we had Missy and prior to her diabetes , we took her for a week-end at motel that allowed pets... of course we couldn't do much because I'd never leave her in the room alone. One time we did...just to go to the pool which was just off the entrance to our room ( but fenced off). I had put a do not disturb sign ...however! I just happened to glance up and saw the housekeeper knock on the door with towels over her arm and was about to enter!!!!!!!!!! ( I yelled to her to not open the door! ) After that no more!!! 
We were blessed to have found 2 gals, one of which was always available to come stay at the house 24/7, as they saying goes, with Missy when we went away. ( or we simple adjusted our time to when they WERE available. To be honest Missy was much happier at home, within her own environment with all her normal "creature-comforts' available to her..... and she LOVED both these gals. 

Once she became diabetic, neither of these gals wanted to give then shots ( which I fully understood.... and besides, I'd not enjoy myself for fear something would go amuck with her. We did plan one week-end getaway and planned to take missy AND one of the above gals. That way I could do the shots and yet if we wanted to do a bit of sightseeing, she could be with Missy... with us checking in to be sure all was well. However, my BIL became ill just before our planned departure so we never went.

Now with these two squirts... we've not attempted any getaways yet. IF we did, I'd only do it with having someone staying right here with them as we did with Missy. However, I don't hve any big desire to travel anymore.. hubby isn't all that well to endure much travel and we've done a lot over the years... that if I have time off I prefer to just stay home and "chill" LOL


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I hate leaving mine. I too try to only be gone a maximum of 4 hours. Since my boys play travel soccer and travel hockey, we do go away for 2 days at a time. It used to be sooooo hard to leave! Now it isn't so bad because we have a college girl that stays at my house and the dogs love her! She lets them sleep with her, she is a late sleeper, and since she always has a lot of homework she is at my house most of the time. I highly recommend this! She is such a great girl and my dogs love her so much!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Honestly, if Daisy can come she will go with us but I firmly believe that it is healthy for one or both of you to go and travel with out the fluff/s. I have learned that they need their time alone AND their time with us. I just would not want Daisy to have seperation anxiety. We are planning on going to Jamaica sometime within the next year but I know that she will not be able to come. So we do have friends and family that we can trust her with. I see nothing wrong with you showing your hubbie what to do with Sassy while you run off to visit family/friends for a week or shorter.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love to travel BUT of course hate leaving B&E. We are very lucky b/c my in laws absolutely LOVE to watch them and also my best friend loves staying at my house with them as well. So finding sitters isn't the problem. However, it's still stressful going away and saying good by to those sweet little faces. DH and I take one vacation a year. It's something we want to do before we start a family and also helps to strengthen our marriage. Time away from the fluffs, even though hard, is still very important. What gets me thru is knowing they are being well cared for while we are away. I wouldn't ever leave them if I didnt' have family or friends to watch them. Also, we never travel for longer than 7 to 10 days. Anything longer I feel wouldn't be fair to whoever is taking care of B&E, not fair to B&E and of course I would go out of my mind w/out B&E if I was apart from them for longer than that! 

And the best part about the last day of vacation is knowing that in a few hours I will get to see my darling babies!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am very limited since Lady needs twice daily insulin shots. The first time I left her was for my daughter's wedding and I was a basket case. I boarded her at my vet's office. They kept her in the treatment room with only other small dogs and cats so it worked out okay. I then found a wonderful pet sitter up in Raleigh when I had to have a couple of surgeries after my car accident. That worked out great as she was a friend and Lady and my cats knew her. It cost about three times as much as boarding would have, though, as she spent nights, plus I had to pay a vet tech to come in twice a day to give Lady her insulin shots.

Mostly now I do day trips to visit my grandchildren and just take Lady with me. I keep thinking how much fun it would be to have two, but I have no idea how I would ever travel!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel, Pat. I hate to go out on weekends without my girls, and, I'd much prefer to be with them. The longest we've ever been away is 10 days. I've always been lucky having family members to babysit. Of course, though, it's definitely not the same for my girls. As soon as they see a suitcase, they know. At some point while we're away, all 3 of my girls have diarrhea. Our babies miss us as much as we miss them, that's for sure. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Pat we are exactly the same, we just cannot go to Australia and leave the boys with just anyone, it's difficult and totally not their fault, we also made that commitment when we decided to have our little boys in our lives.
Staying in a boarding kennel is just never going to happen, so, unless we can find someone who is willing to stay here with the boys 24/7 and also loving toward them as we are then we are just going to have to stay put. We will never leave Scooby and Koko with someone we don't know and trust to care for and love them as we do.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, yes! Before Coco, we were going on 2 or 3 cruises a year. Coco is now 3, and we've been on one since we added her to our family. That cruise was planned prior to getting Coco, so a friend kept her for me. We recently got a motor home so Coco can just travel with us. We've finally planned another cruise, but I have a good family friend who'll come stay with her. It is so difficult to leave my baby.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes, I think i limit my travel because of my 2 malts. I only have a few people that can watch my babies if I go away. My aunt watched my babies while the rest of the family went to Punta Cana a year ago for my sisters destination wedding, that was about 4 days, 3 nights. I called every night checking on them! :smheat: I think i can only trust my parents to watch my babies for a lengthly amount of time though.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

YES!! A fact that my kids remind me of often. The past few years, I've been making my annual trip to Nationals, my 'vacation'. 

Wouldn't change a thing though!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 4 2009, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771622


> .....I could visit anytime he is abroad but having Sassy limits me. Well it isn't her fault but first of all I don't have anyone whom I would trust to watch her for 2-3 weeks, and secondly I don't think I could ever leave her for more than 4-5 days. Dede has invited me to Australia and Tasmania many times but it is the same thing. I would have to leave Sassy and I just can't bring myself to do that. I feel like when we decided to get Sassy we made a committment and as long as we have her she has to be considered.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way? I would not take anything for my experience of being owned by my Sassy girl. She is truly my once in a lifetime little girl.
> 
> Mommy I speak de international language....see.....kissy, kissy, kissy. ~Sassy[/B]


Pat, you took the words out of my mouth and the feelings straight out of my heart. Funny, hubby & I had a short discussion about this very topic last night. We used to travel to great get away places, go on cruises, go to tourist spots and have fun for the day. No more since Dixie. Even traveling to & from FL our style has definitely been cramped. We eat in the car. No more nice restaurants or stretches in a truck stop diner. We would never leave Dixie in the car or our room to go into a restaurant. We don't usually get a 5 star room anymore for the night either. The places on our route with 5 stars don't take dogs so we have lowered our standards! If she didn't bark it would be easier. We don't have anyone we trust enough to watch her either. I wouldn't even consider a kennel. I did stop in at a doggy day care a while back. I was very nice. I know she would be traumatized though so I don't think I could bring myself to leave her there.
Having said all that..last night I asked hubby if he would trade Dixie for anything in the world, like a trip. He said no with no hesitation. I wouldn't either. We made the same commitment you did after much thought and consideration. Any so called sacrifice is worth it when we get just one love filled look from her or get awakened with kisses in the morning. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Like most of the rest of you, it's so hard for me to enjoy myself when I leave the furbutts.

Jerry is like that too, so we try to do trips where we can take the girls with us. Of course, now that DH is in Phoenix, the girls and I fly back and forth all the time. Since I never seem to know what else is going to happen while we're in Phoenix, it's hard to leave them here and they've gotten very used to the trip and staying at my step-daughter's house.

Jerry and I have gone on a 7-10 day holiday each year where we couldn't take the furbutts (Egypt, Greece, Turkey, Italy, etc.), but it seems like the first thing we ask each other, "I wonder what the furbutts are up to". So even though we're having fun on our trip, we're missing the girls like crazy. We have a fabulous petsitter that is also a neighbor. She either comes over here to sleep or takes the girls to her house. As she is a neighbor (only 2 houses away), the girls visit her all the time, so she's ALMOST like part of the family. She has a male Bichon that the girls enjoy playing with.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Are you kidding? :biggrin: When I got Frosty over 17 yrs. ago life changed 180 degrees. We have never boarded or in any way left either Frosty or now Shoni. That is except for more than a couple hours to shop, etc. I always try to be back within 3 hrs. I can't wait any longer than that even if Shoni would be fine longer.

When we got Frosty we immediately purchased our first travel trailer, and since a fifth wheel trailer so furkid can be with us when we camp or travel. Going out of the country--couldn't consider it. I don't have anyone I would trust to take care of Shoni, not even my husband, because he has never fed, brushed or cared for Shoni. I guess Shoni and I are "joined at the hip" as they say.

I don't even take Shoni with me anywhere he'll have to stay in the car. He could for a few minutes if it is cool out and things are safe for him in the car, but I'm afraid someone might kidnap him. My kids and grandkids think I'm nuts in this department and leave their pets at a boarders several times a year, but my heart just wretches at the thought of Shoni there without me. If I even go into the bathroom he lays against the door waiting. When I'm working in the kitchen he lays between my feet while I'm standing at the counter. During the day his naps are short because even when he is sleeping he knows if I move from room to room and has to wake and follow. :blush: 

This may not be the healthiest thing to be that close, but that is the way it is. :brownbag:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:shocked: oh no! You just made me think about this!!!! 


Up till now Stan and I would take separate vacations - which worked out great! Puppy cuts are easy to deal with.


But now that I have Ava with long hair..... :new_shocked: ......I shutter to think what'd I'd come home to.

So, Pat - you and Sassy can fly up here for a summer vacation with us....and Ava and I will fly down to visit you in the winter. There, how's that?! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 4 2009, 11:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771622


> Some may remember me saying that my brother travels abroad for work. He actually lives in the country where he is working for months turning into years at the time. For example: he has been in Wales for the last 2 yrs but he comes back and forth every so often. He might be gone for 5-6 months, then home for 2 months, then away again 3 months, etc. He has been to so many great places......Venezuala, France, Wales, Egypt, Spain, Ireland, Scotland. Some jobs only take 2-3 months and then he doesn't go back. I said all of this to say.....I could visit anytime he is abroad but having Sassy limits me. Well it isn't her fault but first of all I don't have anyone whom I would trust to watch her for 2-3 weeks, and secondly I don't think I could ever leave her for more than 4-5 days. Dede has invited me to Australia and Tasmania many times but it is the same thing. I would have to leave Sassy and I just can't bring myself to do that. I feel like when we decided to get Sassy we made a committment and as long as we have her she has to be considered.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way? I would not take anything for my experience of being owned by my Sassy girl. She is truly my once in a lifetime little girl.
> 
> Mommy I speak de international language....see.....kissy, kissy, kissy. ~Sassy[/B]


I DEFINITELY feel this way. I haven't had any desire to leave Jodi yet but sometimes I feel like I would like to take a trip but I'm in no hurry to leave him. Especially since he experiences separation anxiety and is not over that yet (but improving). I left him for 2 days and 1 night once, he was OK, but was not quite himself and didn't eat as much as normal. I have 2 friends that I would consider leaving him with, but those situations are not quite ideal either but if I had to I would trust them with Jodi. In one case my friend's mother would be home all day and he'd have another dog to play with, the other friend is Benny's mom who we see every day, but she works and her husband may or may not be as interested in dog sitting when she is not home. Sometimes I wish that there were a few of you forum folks nearby so we could help each other out if needed. My friend, Benny's mom even offered to take a day off work if I needed her to watch Jodi. Now that is generous. What you need is a trusted friend to come and stay with Sassy, it could be a vacation in a way, for her at your house while you are away. It is a good opportunity to travel and see your brother, but I know what you mean, sometimes I feel a little trapped, especially since I am single and am the only person at home and whenever I leave the house, he either comes with me, it's during work time and he is content at home, or I make plans for him with a dog sitter/my neighbor to watch him.


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

We started rving over 23 years ago so our Maltese could go with us. Of course, all of the ones that were with us back then have gone to doggie heaven but we still have 2 and they have been all over the US.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Luckily, my mom adores Wolfie and vice versa and she is his designated sitter.

Star on the other hand it too wild for Mom (she is 89 and Star is a powerful poodle who still wants to kncok people over).

Star has a different sitter......cousin Lisa who has a medium size dog Star is kind of friends with......

so........when I go out of town, I have to make sure both sitters are available.

I usually go out of town twice a year. One of those times I usually take one of the dogs at least.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am happy to see that I am not alone in how I feel about leaving my baby. It isn't that I don't have family who "could" babysit Sassy, my issue is grooming. With a full coat others just would not know how to care for her, nor would they be interested in brushing her everyday. Last Nov. my mom had a health issue and I had to go and take her to the hospital for some tests. Sassy stayed home with her daddy and bless his heart he does try and for the most part does a good job with her. But he just does not do the same kind of job grooming her that I do. I can not imagine what her coat would look like if a person who hasn't seen me groom her day in and day out would do with her coat. I know I could put her in a puppy coat but I still would not be happy leaving her. I am not complaining about not traveling, I just wondered if others feel the same way as I do? The only time Sassy stays home is if I need to visit with my mom alone, ie dr. visits, or procedures.....or on a rare occasion Charles and Sassy stay home so I can have some one/one, mother/daughter time with my mom. My mom lives in the country and trust me, it is not a fun place to visit unless you don't mind staying home and just visiting mom. There is not much to do there and I don't like taking Sassy to a strange environment and leaving her home alone. That doesn't seem fair to her. 

:HistericalSmiley: You shud see my top knot when daddy does it. Mommy calls it my top knob. :HistericalSmiley: Mommy is rite bout gwanny's house being boring. One time I watched the gwass grow and watched the old barn roof wust. ~Sassy

I figure there will be lots of time to travel after my life with Sassy. But for now....I am happy being Sassy's mommy!

P.S. Hey Pat (2maltmom) that sounds like a winner! :chili:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Absolutely not.

I love to travel internationally, and I think traveling is more than just fun. It opens up your mind, it educated you, change preconceive notions, and you learn about new cultures, customs, religions, history, etc. It teaches you so much about humanity. Traveling internationally enhanced my life and my knowledge. I can not imagine my life w/o traveling. The education you get from traveling is beyond books..seeing the Colosseum for the first time, being on top of the Eiffel tour, or seeing the Mona Lisa and all her grandeur is nothing like looking at images in a book. 

When I was 18, I began traveling to Paris for work by myself and the first time was incredibly scary but soon, I was flying there every other weekend and I loved it! It made me much more mature and independent..granted I was also a full time college student so juggling traveling + college also taught me how to multitask! lol...I would never forget the friends I made, and the memories of it all. That is all mine to keep. I am 25 and I have seen literally (almost) all of Europe..but I dont plan to stop there..I want to go to Africa, India, etc...I want to see it all! 

I wear many different hats..wife, law student, Mia's mommy, etc..My identity is not only being Mia's Mom, although that is one role I take extremely seriously. But, I would not let it over take my life and my other (just as important) roles, and what I love to do. I am very lucky that my mother can watch Mia while I am away (and I trust her, after all, she raised me!) but if my mother were not able to babysit, I would make sure I find a very very good dog sitter, or the next best alternative. I would screen Mia's sitter carefully but I do not think being a dog owner should impede one's travel or other life duties. I find that Mia actually loves being @ my mother's home and she is also capable of adapting. My mother spoils her rotten. lol. I probably give Mia less credit than she deserves! Same concept goes for when I one day have children..I would encourage my children to travel (when they are old enough) and I would still travel w/ my husband and leave my adult children at times. Traveling builts character. We only live once..and the world is more than the United States. I want to see the world before I die.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 4 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771744


> Absolutely not.
> 
> I love to travel internationally, and I think traveling is more than just fun. It opens up your mind, it educated you, change preconceive notions, and you learn about new cultures, customs, religions, history, etc. It teaches you so much about humanity. Traveling internationally enhanced my life and my knowledge. I can not imagine my life w/o traveling. The education you get from traveling is beyond books..seeing the Colosseum for the first time, being on top of the Eiffel tour, or seeing the Mona Lisa and all her grandeur is nothing like looking at images in a book.
> 
> ...


Alice, you are a bright & beautiful young lady!!!! I must admit, the seperation anxiety....is MY anxiety (hubby is the same way as me), not necessarily my babies. I also wonder if I deprive them of alternative experiences, but I just can't seem to let go  . You made many great points, about culture and education. But I feel in my heart there isn't a place that I want to be that they are not...which is probably not healthy either...I can only imagine how I would be with skin children...i yi yi yi


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Allheart @ May 4 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771749


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 4 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771744





> Absolutely not.
> 
> I love to travel internationally, and I think traveling is more than just fun. It opens up your mind, it educated you, change preconceive notions, and you learn about new cultures, customs, religions, history, etc. It teaches you so much about humanity. Traveling internationally enhanced my life and my knowledge. I can not imagine my life w/o traveling. The education you get from traveling is beyond books..seeing the Colosseum for the first time, being on top of the Eiffel tour, or seeing the Mona Lisa and all her grandeur is nothing like looking at images in a book.
> 
> ...


Alice, you are a bright & beautiful young lady!!!! I must admit, the seperation anxiety....is MY anxiety (hubby is the same way as me), not necessarily my babies. I also wonder if I deprive them of alternative experiences, but I just can't seem to let go  . You made many great points, about culture and education. But I feel in my heart there isn't a place that I want to be that they are not...which is probably not healthy either...I can only imagine how I would be with skin children...i yi yi yi 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you Christine! Don't get me wrong, I get really emotional when I have to pack up Mia's things to drop her off at my mom's house...the hardest part is to actually LEAVE my mom's home w/o Mia..that, to me, is the worst feeling, and I feel really sad and wonder if I was being a bad mommy, or I wonder if Mia understands that I am not abandoning her. All thoughts race through my head. While I was away, I call/email my parents to check up on Mia. It is impossible not to worry. 

But, I learned that being away from Mia was actually good for her. She really matured! The first time I bought her to my parents home, Mia was timid and all she did was follow me. She did not want to wander around the house or be by herself. She was glued to me. Then, I had to leave her w/ my mom for 2 weeks while I was in France..when I returned, she changed!! Of course was she excited to see me but I can tell she was not as timid. The next time, I bought her to a friend's home, Mia did not glue to me all the time, she actually wandered around and sniff/explore my friend's home. I was able to tell the immediate difference and improvement. I think the same concept goes for when I bring Mia to play dates. The first time, all she did was beg me to hold her. But I did not hold her. The 2nd time at a play group she did not beg me the entire time! She actually engaged w/ other humans and dogs (for only 5 minutes), I honestly was soo proud of her I wanted to cry..lol...Even though she only wandered off for 5 minutes, I was already so proud..she improved!! Its a step by step learning process but I know eventually she will get there. That is why I will continue to bring her to play dates, and I will continue to NOT hold her/cater to her whims. She needs to learn and grow. Sometimes being a mommy is not all about catering to their wishes. It is about knowing when to let go. 

I think letting them be independent is necessary at times. Same concept for when I have human babies. I want my skin children to grow to be independent and worldly.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 4 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771744


> Absolutely not.
> 
> I love to travel internationally, and I think traveling is more than just fun. It opens up your mind, it educated you, change preconceive notions, and you learn about new cultures, customs, religions, history, etc. It teaches you so much about humanity. Traveling internationally enhanced my life and my knowledge. I can not imagine my life w/o traveling. The education you get from traveling is beyond books..seeing the Colosseum for the first time, being on top of the Eiffel tour, or seeing the Mona Lisa and all her grandeur is nothing like looking at images in a book.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost: I love Daisy dearly and she is one of the many priorities in my life. If she can come when I travel abroad then woooooooooo hoooooooooooooo but if not. I am sure she will be fine with who I leave to tend to her every need. Granted, I think it would be more hard on me than it would ever be on her sweet little heart. She probably would think it would be a new person to wrap around her paw and control, lol.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 4 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771751


> QUOTE (Allheart @ May 4 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771749





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 4 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771744





> Absolutely not.
> 
> I love to travel internationally, and I think traveling is more than just fun. It opens up your mind, it educated you, change preconceive notions, and you learn about new cultures, customs, religions, history, etc. It teaches you so much about humanity. Traveling internationally enhanced my life and my knowledge. I can not imagine my life w/o traveling. The education you get from traveling is beyond books..seeing the Colosseum for the first time, being on top of the Eiffel tour, or seeing the Mona Lisa and all her grandeur is nothing like looking at images in a book.
> 
> ...


Alice, you are a bright & beautiful young lady!!!! I must admit, the seperation anxiety....is MY anxiety (hubby is the same way as me), not necessarily my babies. I also wonder if I deprive them of alternative experiences, but I just can't seem to let go  . You made many great points, about culture and education. But I feel in my heart there isn't a place that I want to be that they are not...which is probably not healthy either...I can only imagine how I would be with skin children...i yi yi yi 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you Christine! Don't get me wrong, I get really emotional when I have to pack up Mia's things to drop her off at my mom's house...the hardest part is to actually LEAVE my mom's home w/o Mia..that, to me, is the worst feeling, and I feel really sad and wonder if I was being a bad mommy, or I wonder if Mia understands that I am not abandoning her. All thoughts race through my head. While I was away, I call/email my parents to check up on Mia. It is impossible not to worry. 

But, I learned that being away from Mia was actually good for her. She really matured! The first time I bought her to my parents home, Mia was timid and all she did was follow me. She did not want to wander around the house or be by herself. She was glued to me. Then, I had to leave her w/ my mom for 2 weeks while I was in France..when I returned, she changed!! Of course was she excited to see me but I can tell she was not as timid. The next time, I bought her to a friend's home, Mia did not glue to me all the time, she actually wandered around and sniff/explore my friend's home. I was able to tell the immediate difference and improvement. I think the same concept goes for when I bring Mia to play dates. The first time, all she did was beg me to hold her. The 2nd time, she did not!! She actually engaged w/ other humans and dogs, I honestly was soo proud of her I wanted to cry..lol...Even though she only wandered off for 5 minutes, I was already so proud..she improved!!

I think letting them be independent is necessary at times. Same concept for when I have human babies. I want my skin children to grow to be independent and worldly.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh Alice you could never be a bad Mommy and ya know, that is exactly how my Mia is....follows me everywhere around the house...bless her little soul...she barely gets her rest as she has to be whereever I am....so even if she is sleeping...if she sees me leave the room, bless her she get's up and follows me, which I love and also feel bad she is not getting her rest. So I do understand what you are saying about exposing the little ones to more people to help their development and confidence. That makes sense.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Maglily @ May 4 2009, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771738


> Sometimes I wish that there were a few of you forum folks nearby so we could help each other out if needed. My friend, Benny's mom even offered to take a day off work if I needed her to watch Jodi. Now that is generous. What you need is a trusted friend to come and stay with Sassy, it could be a vacation in a way, for her at your house while you are away. It is a good opportunity to travel and see your brother, but I know what you mean, sometimes I feel a little trapped, especially since I am single and am the only person at home and whenever I leave the house, he either comes with me, it's during work time and he is content at home, or I make plans for him with a dog sitter/my neighbor to watch him.[/B]



Can you take your dogs from Canada to the US and vice versa, with no quarantine or such?


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Hubby and I decided not to leave our dogs with anyone so we would always choose places to go where they could come too and we planned our lives around one of us being with the pups at all times. Since being widowed I have not left the pups alone for more than the 1 or 2 hours it takes to shop for fresh food - everything else I buy online. However, I am lucky to live quite close to the Channel Car Ferry terminal and have recently travelled to France with all 3. We are all looking forward to going to Germany later this year. Hooray for pet passports :biggrin:


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

wow I wish I could leave Jasper. When I go longer then an hour, if even that, I have someone who I know and trust come to my house and babyset him. Sad I know but hes my 1st and only fluff baby and my husband, youngest daughter and I have been waiting 20 years for a little guy like him My oldest daughter who is now married is allegic to animals. Theres a puppy day care opening in the summer Im going to check it out I just dont know if I trust it , I know they dont allow dogs that have been sick and all of that but Im worried about someone not being honest and having a sick pup go there, and I worry about a million other things that can go wrong also! :mellow:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The sad part about this (or maybe it's not so sad) but hubby and I are happy this way...especially me....being home with the babies, is actually my world...but now I'm thinking, is that fair to them? Maybe, having my Mom come over and just play with them, and interact with them, an hour or so, with us not there, would help them and she would enjoy it (as long as she followed the long list of rules I would leave her ....LOL just kiddin)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Just my quick two cents...

I used to feel like that, but as some of you know my circumstances in life have changed and while being at home all the time can't be my top priority then so be it. As you know though, it has taken a toll on Toby so it certainly is not a win-win situation, but sometimes you just have no choice.

When my dad pasted away last fall, my mom called me to get down to Alabama ASAP. As horrible as this sounds, I put the dogs in the bathroom, left the house unlocked and left for Alabama with no idea of who was going to watch them. I started making phone calls to friends to ask them to watch the dogs. (I wasn't real worried about it--I knew someone who help out) My point is, if that horrible moment ever arises, you may have to do something you would never think of. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 4 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771744


> I wear many different hats..wife, law student, Mia's mommy, etc..My identity is not only being Mia's Mom, although that is one role I take extremely seriously. But, I would not let it over take my life and my other (just as important) roles, and what I love to do. I am very lucky that my mother can watch Mia while I am away (and I trust her, after all, she raised me!) but if my mother were not able to babysit, I would make sure I find a very very good dog sitter, or the next best alternative. I would screen Mia's sitter carefully but I do not think being a dog owner should impede one's travel or other life duties. I find that Mia actually loves being @ my mother's home and she is also capable of adapting. My mother spoils her rotten. lol. I probably give Mia less credit than she deserves! Same concept goes for when I one day have children..I would encourage my children to travel (when they are old enough) and I would still travel w/ my husband and leave my adult children at times. Traveling builts character. We only live once..and the world is more than the United States. I want to see the world before I die.[/B]


this was a great post! i feel very similarly to you. i love to travel and as much as i love my little paddy, i don't think i could give it up at this point in my life. i'm also only 25 and there's still a lot more of the world i'd like to see. it's a bit easier for me right now because i still live at home and my parents can look out for him, but usually i'm the one that feeds him, walks him, brushes him, bathes him, etc. so it is still hard. and when i move out soon, i know that paddy will always be welcome w/ my parents, who adore him and spoil him rotten. in some ways, i'm glad that they have lived with him because they know how to take care of him.

i went to europe last summer for a few weeks and it was incredibly hard to leave him, but i trusted my family and bf to look after him implicitly. and they did a fantastic job. if i didn't have that same great support system, i would probably look into other options like a pet sitter, but i would probably be more hesitant, and maybe limit the length of my trip.

of course, that being said, when i was gone i missed him EVERY day and had his picture taped to my journal haha. and of course, i wanted to cry when my mom told me he would sometimes stand at the stairs and look upstairs for me. but my homecoming was the best reunion ever :wub: !


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ May 4 2009, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771713


> Are you kidding? :biggrin: When I got Frosty over 17 yrs. ago life changed 180 degrees. We have never boarded or in any way left either Frosty or now Shoni. That is except for more than a couple hours to shop, etc. I always try to be back within 3 hrs. I can't wait any longer than that even if Shoni would be fine longer.
> 
> When we got Frosty we immediately purchased our first travel trailer, and since a fifth wheel trailer so furkid can be with us when we camp or travel. Going out of the country--couldn't consider it. I don't have anyone I would trust to take care of Shoni, not even my husband, because he has never fed, brushed or cared for Shoni. I guess Shoni and I are "joined at the hip" as they say.
> 
> ...


Awwwwww, Shoni sounds like Gigi! Gotta love these malts! :wub2:


Pat, may I ask why you can't take Sassy with you on your trips? I know you guys would hate me for bringing this up, but you remember Suzanne and how her little Canaille went absolutely everywhere with her. That's what I have planned to do in the latter part of my life, travel the world just me and my dog. Iknow I would just have to wait with the other coujntries that require dogs to be quaranteed and all, but there are a few that don't require that. You won't be so lonely with one. One of the many joys of having a small dog, I think. 

We'll be taking Gigi with us on all our vacations we've planned for so far this summer. Even a thirteen hour long road trip! LOL Gigi is a great traveler so far so we'll see how that goes all. We always will just stay in a pet-friendly hotel (most Marriotts are pet-friendly). Gigi will use the bathroom anywhere I drop her potty pad, so the bathroom is not an issue for us. I also don't go on cruiese, I hate boats. LOL
But like you Pat, I don't know a person (nor do I trust a person) that will take care of Gigi properly. I will never board Gigi someplace. Oh, no. Even though we live down the street from a five star dog hotel and spa (it’s also a great doggie store), they said they would love to have miss Gigi stay there and they kept trying to persuade me saying they get lots of maltese there and that they love Gigi so much, but no. I could NEVER do that. She doesn't even go to the groomer. Our breeder told us, “They are just like your children! Would you do that to your kids?” She is absolutely right, my Gigi is my baby. :wub2: I have problems trusting people with my girl too. This Saturday, I had Gigi's picture taken with two clowns and so they had to hold her. When I was done taking the pictures, I reached for Gigi, and they said, "Oh, you don't want Gigi back, we'll take her!" And they turned around and started walking away, and then they came back and gave her to me. Even for that split second, I swear, my heart jumped into my throat! :new_shocked: Gigi is not something to be played with like that! 
Gigi is almost in full coat, and I don't plan on ever giving her a puppy cut. I do all her grooming. My mother doesn't think brushing her every day is necessary. When we first got Gigi, my mother told me she was going to brush her every morning and she did. A week later there were giant matts in her hair, but bless my mother's heart, she did try, but did not brush her coat thoroughly, she just said she brushed the parts that every would see(i.e. her back and face) :smilie_tischkante: everywhere else were matts. I took me a month to get those matts out. Her coat changed also happened right after that, so that wasn't helping either. I think that is the healthy chose. But Gigi has separation anxiety; she will not eat if me or my mother aren't there. Also make sure she's eating the right food and drinking only purified water, re-do topknot everyday, ect. 

I am curious as to how our vacations will go with her though. Like, when we have to leave her in the hotel room for a couple of hours to go out and eat or maybe go to a movie, and the cleaning ladies come to clean our room. The image of them stealing my Gigi is driving me crazy!! Gigi's small and they can just put her in a purse and walk out the door and nobody would know! :bysmilie: I'm not going to lock her up in the bathroom or something like that! She will deff. limit my time being away from the hotel room. Most vacation days before, we would wake up early, be gone the whole day and come back really late. I am very curious... LOL I also wonder how our NY trips would turn out to be. When we go shopping, will Gigi just come with us?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Briana do you have a crate of some kind for Gigi? I would want to put a dog in a crate if I had to leave a hotel room. Maybe even consider a little padlock. They could steal a crate......but it wouldn't fit in a purse. B)


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 4 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771744


> Absolutely not.
> 
> I love to travel internationally, and I think traveling is more than just fun. It opens up your mind, it educated you, change preconceive notions, and you learn about new cultures, customs, religions, history, etc. It teaches you so much about humanity. Traveling internationally enhanced my life and my knowledge. I can not imagine my life w/o traveling. The education you get from traveling is beyond books..seeing the Colosseum for the first time, being on top of the Eiffel tour, or seeing the Mona Lisa and all her grandeur is nothing like looking at images in a book.
> 
> ...


I agree with your mentality 100%. I also think that it is good for our malts. My boyfriend's parents generally watch Lilly and if they can't then my friend who has a little Yorkie will watch her. Last weekend when we had to leave Lilly she had separation issues. At first I was afraid she was sick but when I realized she wasn't it did make me sad but at the same time I think it is good for her to have to adapt to situations sometimes and to change up her routine a bit. My bf and I will be away the next two weekends in a row and she will go back to their house again. I am confident that she will not be so introverted this time and she will be back to her normal playful self while she is there. Of course I miss her but really the hardest moment is leaving them and then after that you can be excited about your trip!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (bbry @ May 4 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771754


> QUOTE (Maglily @ May 4 2009, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771738





> Sometimes I wish that there were a few of you forum folks nearby so we could help each other out if needed. My friend, Benny's mom even offered to take a day off work if I needed her to watch Jodi. Now that is generous. What you need is a trusted friend to come and stay with Sassy, it could be a vacation in a way, for her at your house while you are away. It is a good opportunity to travel and see your brother, but I know what you mean, sometimes I feel a little trapped, especially since I am single and am the only person at home and whenever I leave the house, he either comes with me, it's during work time and he is content at home, or I make plans for him with a dog sitter/my neighbor to watch him.[/B]



Can you take your dogs from Canada to the US and vice versa, with no quarantine or such?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't think there is a quarantine (unless there has been a change), a few years ago my friends drove with their dog from NL to Oregon, going thru several provinces and the rest thru the northern US. I know they had to travel with her vaccination papers , including one for rabies.

I have to add that what I would love is that Jodi is happy being left with someone else, just finding who that would be and trusting them is another matter, to keep him safe during walks etc., not to lose him. I do try to introduce him to new situations and have left him at my friend's house for even an hour or 2 when I run errands, rather than leaving him home, so that he has both a play date with her dog and so he gets used to me leaving him. I can relate to being so proud and relieved, on another day that he did not miss me and had a fun afternoon playing with another friend's dog. I've done this because there may be times I have to go out of town for work with maybe a weeks notice, and I want to be comfortable knowing he will be content left with someone. It won't be so traumatic for me or him.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ May 4 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771836


> Briana do you have a crate of some kind for Gigi? I would want to put a dog in a crate if I had to leave a hotel room. Maybe even consider a little padlock. They could steal a crate......but it wouldn't fit in a purse. B)[/B]


That's a good idea to padlock a crate. The thing is that Gigi is so used to having a a ex-pen. Her ex-en has her bed, toys, food/water, and potty pad. I don't think her crate, even though we have a giant size(for a 26-40lb dog) would fit all her neccesities. I know we were going to take her ex-pen, but we can't padlock that, they can just lift her up out of the top and take her. :bysmilie: 
Misti9er suggested that I might just tell the desk that we would prefer if housekeeping would clean your room at a certain time. So we'll see how that works. 
I hope when we leave for where ever, we don't have any neighbors next to our room, they might be disturbed by Gigi's excessive barking. :brownbag: 

Sorry Pat, I don't want to steal your thread. LOL :back2topic:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ May 4 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771705


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 4 2009, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771622





> .....I could visit anytime he is abroad but having Sassy limits me. Well it isn't her fault but first of all I don't have anyone whom I would trust to watch her for 2-3 weeks, and secondly I don't think I could ever leave her for more than 4-5 days. Dede has invited me to Australia and Tasmania many times but it is the same thing. I would have to leave Sassy and I just can't bring myself to do that. I feel like when we decided to get Sassy we made a committment and as long as we have her she has to be considered.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way? I would not take anything for my experience of being owned by my Sassy girl. She is truly my once in a lifetime little girl.
> 
> Mommy I speak de international language....see.....kissy, kissy, kissy. ~Sassy[/B]


Pat, you took the words out of my mouth and the feelings straight out of my heart. Funny, hubby & I had a short discussion about this very topic last night. We used to travel to great get away places, go on cruises, go to tourist spots and have fun for the day. No more since Dixie. Even traveling to & from FL our style has definitely been cramped. We eat in the car. No more nice restaurants or stretches in a truck stop diner. We would never leave Dixie in the car or our room to go into a restaurant. We don't usually get a 5 star room anymore for the night either. The places on our route with 5 stars don't take dogs so we have lowered our standards! If she didn't bark it would be easier. We don't have anyone we trust enough to watch her either. I wouldn't even consider a kennel. I did stop in at a doggy day care a while back. I was very nice. I know she would be traumatized though so I don't think I could bring myself to leave her there.
Having said all that..last night I asked hubby if he would trade Dixie for anything in the world, like a trip. He said no with no hesitation. I wouldn't either. We made the same commitment you did after much thought and consideration. Any so called sacrifice is worth it when we get just one love filled look from her or get awakened with kisses in the morning. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]



I have never left Matilda with anyone, I also wouldn't trust my DH , he loves her to death but he just doesn't watch things closely. Now that I have Matilda and B&B it's even harder, we do travel in the USA and use to be full time rvers, it was much easier then. Now we stay in motels, I would NEVER leave the girls in them alone. My DH and I have had many fights about this, (((oh well))) I can be very stubborn when it comes to my girls. I don't trust anyone with them, I have heard to many horror stories about pet sitters. I feel this was our choice and we will just live with it. It's like having kids, your life never is the same. I'm wondering if us older ones feel more this way then the younger ones. Sometimes I do wish I had freedom more, but it's ok my choice


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Since getting Hunter we have changed our lives quite a bit. We only stay in pet friendly hotels and we have worked really hard training Hunter to have appropriate manners and to be seen and not heard when in public. Hunter is with my husband almost 24 hours a day so it is very hard for us to consider boarding him or leaving him at home with a sitter just to check in on him. We don't live near a city so some services are simply not avaliable to us. When we do need to be somewhere that is not appropriate for Hunter (such as the hospital overnight or a friend's wedding) my mother serves as his babysitter. It requires us to drive hours to meet up with her but she is one of the few who can keep him with her at all times. If it is just a weekend or an overnight I have a dear friend who loves him who has stayed with him before. 

I will say that its a lot easier to travel with Hunter than I had originally ever thought it would be.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

We never go anywhere that Coconut can't go. But the only places we go to is the beach and Orlando and both places she can go. I actually make myself sick when I have to leave her I get so upset and then she feeds off of that and she has sever separation anxiety. She throws up when we go somewhere if I leave the room from crying so much. I hate that she is this way and that I feel this way to but don't know how to calm myself or her. When I go somewhere without her I am thinking about hurry to get back home the whole time. I do better if she is at our home than if we travel. I have the fear of the place catching on fire or someone trying to steal her. 

I know I sound crazy but if you know how to make her and I feel better being apart let me know! I am a groomer and do boarding and I just don't trust anyone else to keep her. I treat the dogs I board like I would my own. I let them run around and play and have a good time.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I am lucky that I have an awesome sitter, who sleeps in our bed and stays with Bonnie while I'm away. When I visit my mom, I take her with me and when mom and I want to go out without her, I have one of her neighbor's kids sit with Bonnie. I have taken trips without her - to Jamaica, Dallas, Maine and CA (not much over eight years, I guess!). Of course I would prefer to have her with me (and I do call home every day when I'm gone), but sometimes it just doesn't work out. I agree that giving your fluff exposure to other people helps 'broaden' them; I always say that Bonnie must get sick of me, lol.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ May 4 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771861


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ May 4 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771705





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 4 2009, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771622





> .....I could visit anytime he is abroad but having Sassy limits me. Well it isn't her fault but first of all I don't have anyone whom I would trust to watch her for 2-3 weeks, and secondly I don't think I could ever leave her for more than 4-5 days. Dede has invited me to Australia and Tasmania many times but it is the same thing. I would have to leave Sassy and I just can't bring myself to do that. I feel like when we decided to get Sassy we made a committment and as long as we have her she has to be considered.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way? I would not take anything for my experience of being owned by my Sassy girl. She is truly my once in a lifetime little girl.
> 
> Mommy I speak de international language....see.....kissy, kissy, kissy. ~Sassy[/B]


Pat, you took the words out of my mouth and the feelings straight out of my heart. Funny, hubby & I had a short discussion about this very topic last night. We used to travel to great get away places, go on cruises, go to tourist spots and have fun for the day. No more since Dixie. Even traveling to & from FL our style has definitely been cramped. We eat in the car. No more nice restaurants or stretches in a truck stop diner. We would never leave Dixie in the car or our room to go into a restaurant. We don't usually get a 5 star room anymore for the night either. The places on our route with 5 stars don't take dogs so we have lowered our standards! If she didn't bark it would be easier. We don't have anyone we trust enough to watch her either. I wouldn't even consider a kennel. I did stop in at a doggy day care a while back. I was very nice. I know she would be traumatized though so I don't think I could bring myself to leave her there.
Having said all that..last night I asked hubby if he would trade Dixie for anything in the world, like a trip. He said no with no hesitation. I wouldn't either. We made the same commitment you did after much thought and consideration. Any so called sacrifice is worth it when we get just one love filled look from her or get awakened with kisses in the morning. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]



I have never left Matilda with anyone, I also wouldn't trust my DH , he loves her to death but he just doesn't watch things closely. Now that I have Matilda and B&B it's even harder, we do travel in the USA and use to be full time rvers, it was much easier then. Now we stay in motels, I would NEVER leave the girls in them alone. My DH and I have had many fights about this, (((oh well))) I can be very stubborn when it comes to my girls. I don't trust anyone with them, I have heard to many horror stories about pet sitters. I feel this was our choice and we will just live with it. It's like having kids, your life never is the same. I'm wondering if us older ones feel more this way then the younger ones. Sometimes I do wish I had freedom more, but it's ok my choice
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think you are right about the age thing Paula. At an older age we have had the opportunities those of a younger age haven't had yet so we don't mind skipping travel etc. to be with our babies. This is another reason I had cats for all the years I worked. I would not get a dog and leave it alone all day while my hubby & I were both at work. We didn't feel it would be fair to the dog. I still feel we were right. My present dh & I were w/o pets for over 2 yrs. after loosing our last cat. We were footloose and fancy free. It was great. We went to great old Inns in New England over Christmas & cruises etc. We gave it a lot of thought before starting the search for a breeder. We knew what we would be like so we knew what we were giving up. It isn't a sacrifice. We chose it.
I'm happy at home with Dixie like you are happy at home with Mia & Leo, Christine. My two close friends have to come & drag me to lunch or shopping once in a while. I won't leave her for more that 3 hrs. DH & I try to plan it so if I have an appt. he comes home as soon as he can so she isn't alone long. That's the way it is.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Anytime you want to take a vacation, Nissa and I would be happy to fly down and take care of Sassy. Florida is always very appealing to us Minnesotan's. :biggrin:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

When we leave to go on vacation, Moxie has a vacation of his own with the trainer who was training him from 14 weeks. I He loves her and bedies, he gets to play with all sorts of doggies. I leave my trainer with a long list and she does a wonderful job of brushing him out every day. She is amazing. And believe me, for what we pay...it's like he's staying in a very nice hotel...LOL

We miss him terribly, but because I speak to her everyday when we're away getting updates..I know he's in good hands, we can go away without feeling guility.

I do miss him very much, but I know he's having a ball and his own great time when we're away.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ May 4 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771910


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ May 4 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771861





> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ May 4 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771705





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 4 2009, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771622





> .....I could visit anytime he is abroad but having Sassy limits me. Well it isn't her fault but first of all I don't have anyone whom I would trust to watch her for 2-3 weeks, and secondly I don't think I could ever leave her for more than 4-5 days. Dede has invited me to Australia and Tasmania many times but it is the same thing. I would have to leave Sassy and I just can't bring myself to do that. I feel like when we decided to get Sassy we made a committment and as long as we have her she has to be considered.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way? I would not take anything for my experience of being owned by my Sassy girl. She is truly my once in a lifetime little girl.
> 
> Mommy I speak de international language....see.....kissy, kissy, kissy. ~Sassy[/B]


Pat, you took the words out of my mouth and the feelings straight out of my heart. Funny, hubby & I had a short discussion about this very topic last night. We used to travel to great get away places, go on cruises, go to tourist spots and have fun for the day. No more since Dixie. Even traveling to & from FL our style has definitely been cramped. We eat in the car. No more nice restaurants or stretches in a truck stop diner. We would never leave Dixie in the car or our room to go into a restaurant. We don't usually get a 5 star room anymore for the night either. The places on our route with 5 stars don't take dogs so we have lowered our standards! If she didn't bark it would be easier. We don't have anyone we trust enough to watch her either. I wouldn't even consider a kennel. I did stop in at a doggy day care a while back. I was very nice. I know she would be traumatized though so I don't think I could bring myself to leave her there.
Having said all that..last night I asked hubby if he would trade Dixie for anything in the world, like a trip. He said no with no hesitation. I wouldn't either. We made the same commitment you did after much thought and consideration. Any so called sacrifice is worth it when we get just one love filled look from her or get awakened with kisses in the morning. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]



I have never left Matilda with anyone, I also wouldn't trust my DH , he loves her to death but he just doesn't watch things closely. Now that I have Matilda and B&B it's even harder, we do travel in the USA and use to be full time rvers, it was much easier then. Now we stay in motels, I would NEVER leave the girls in them alone. My DH and I have had many fights about this, (((oh well))) I can be very stubborn when it comes to my girls. I don't trust anyone with them, I have heard to many horror stories about pet sitters. I feel this was our choice and we will just live with it. It's like having kids, your life never is the same. I'm wondering if us older ones feel more this way then the younger ones. Sometimes I do wish I had freedom more, but it's ok my choice
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think you are right about the age thing Paula. At an older age we have had the opportunities those of a younger age haven't had yet so we don't mind skipping travel etc. to be with our babies. This is another reason I had cats for all the years I worked. I would not get a dog and leave it alone all day while my hubby & I were both at work. We didn't feel it would be fair to the dog. I still feel we were right. My present dh & I were w/o pets for over 2 yrs. after loosing our last cat. We were footloose and fancy free. It was great. We went to great old Inns in New England over Christmas & cruises etc. We gave it a lot of thought before starting the search for a breeder. We knew what we would be like so we knew what we were giving up. It isn't a sacrifice. We chose it.
I'm happy at home with Dixie like you are happy at home with Mia & Leo, Christine. My two close friends have to come & drag me to lunch or shopping once in a while. I won't leave her for more that 3 hrs. DH & I try to plan it so if I have an appt. he comes home as soon as he can so she isn't alone long. That's the way it is.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm probably of the younger age but I feel the same way many of you do. Before adopting Hunter my husband and I talked about what it would mean to give up some of the opportunities that could come our way. We talked about the positives and the negatives associated with getting a dog and how he would impact our lives. We made a commitment to Hunter and that commitment was to always put him before us since we are his protectors and his voice. I don't mind the things I have missed out on and honestly, having Hunter has enriched my life. We have done many things we might not have done because we wouldn't have been looking for dof friendly activities while on vacation.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Since getting Jack & Jill hubby and I have not traveled at all. We would love to go to Hawaii this summer, but I can't imagine having a good time without my munchkins. It would be great if I had family I could trust with them, but I'm the first pet owner in my family and while everyone adores J & J, they don't know how to take care of them. One of my brother-in-laws is trying to campaign for a dog of their own. Hopefully if that happens, they'll get some good experience and MAYBE I'll feel ok leaving my babies with them.

Until then, no trips.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 5 2009, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772062


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ May 4 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771910





> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ May 4 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771861





> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ May 4 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771705





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 4 2009, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771622





> .....I could visit anytime he is abroad but having Sassy limits me. Well it isn't her fault but first of all I don't have anyone whom I would trust to watch her for 2-3 weeks, and secondly I don't think I could ever leave her for more than 4-5 days. Dede has invited me to Australia and Tasmania many times but it is the same thing. I would have to leave Sassy and I just can't bring myself to do that. I feel like when we decided to get Sassy we made a committment and as long as we have her she has to be considered.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way? I would not take anything for my experience of being owned by my Sassy girl. She is truly my once in a lifetime little girl.
> 
> Mommy I speak de international language....see.....kissy, kissy, kissy. ~Sassy[/B]


Pat, you took the words out of my mouth and the feelings straight out of my heart. Funny, hubby & I had a short discussion about this very topic last night. We used to travel to great get away places, go on cruises, go to tourist spots and have fun for the day. No more since Dixie. Even traveling to & from FL our style has definitely been cramped. We eat in the car. No more nice restaurants or stretches in a truck stop diner. We would never leave Dixie in the car or our room to go into a restaurant. We don't usually get a 5 star room anymore for the night either. The places on our route with 5 stars don't take dogs so we have lowered our standards! If she didn't bark it would be easier. We don't have anyone we trust enough to watch her either. I wouldn't even consider a kennel. I did stop in at a doggy day care a while back. I was very nice. I know she would be traumatized though so I don't think I could bring myself to leave her there.
Having said all that..last night I asked hubby if he would trade Dixie for anything in the world, like a trip. He said no with no hesitation. I wouldn't either. We made the same commitment you did after much thought and consideration. Any so called sacrifice is worth it when we get just one love filled look from her or get awakened with kisses in the morning. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]



I have never left Matilda with anyone, I also wouldn't trust my DH , he loves her to death but he just doesn't watch things closely. Now that I have Matilda and B&B it's even harder, we do travel in the USA and use to be full time rvers, it was much easier then. Now we stay in motels, I would NEVER leave the girls in them alone. My DH and I have had many fights about this, (((oh well))) I can be very stubborn when it comes to my girls. I don't trust anyone with them, I have heard to many horror stories about pet sitters. I feel this was our choice and we will just live with it. It's like having kids, your life never is the same. I'm wondering if us older ones feel more this way then the younger ones. Sometimes I do wish I had freedom more, but it's ok my choice
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think you are right about the age thing Paula. At an older age we have had the opportunities those of a younger age haven't had yet so we don't mind skipping travel etc. to be with our babies. This is another reason I had cats for all the years I worked. I would not get a dog and leave it alone all day while my hubby & I were both at work. We didn't feel it would be fair to the dog. I still feel we were right. My present dh & I were w/o pets for over 2 yrs. after loosing our last cat. We were footloose and fancy free. It was great. We went to great old Inns in New England over Christmas & cruises etc. We gave it a lot of thought before starting the search for a breeder. We knew what we would be like so we knew what we were giving up. It isn't a sacrifice. We chose it.
I'm happy at home with Dixie like you are happy at home with Mia & Leo, Christine. My two close friends have to come & drag me to lunch or shopping once in a while. I won't leave her for more that 3 hrs. DH & I try to plan it so if I have an appt. he comes home as soon as he can so she isn't alone long. That's the way it is.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm probably of the younger age but I feel the same way many of you do. Before adopting Hunter my husband and I talked about what it would mean to give up some of the opportunities that could come our way. We talked about the positives and the negatives associated with getting a dog and how he would impact our lives. We made a commitment to Hunter and that commitment was to always put him before us since we are his protectors and his voice. I don't mind the things I have missed out on and honestly, having Hunter has enriched my life. We have done many things we might not have done because we wouldn't have been looking for dof friendly activities while on vacation.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I feel the same as you all, and I'm still in high school.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee keeps me home. This time it worked in my favor. Husband and kids are going to Yosemite. They are sleeping in something that has 3 sides and a tent flap! NO bathroom! Staying at a motel 6 is like camping to me. I am not an outdoor person. Rylee sleeps with us and right now I do not know of anyone willing to do that. I would leave her if one of my kids were here to watch her. I would take her with me if going by car. That is the main reason we do not have more than one.


----------

